# Da Iggles sign Assante Samuels



## Popsyche (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Patsies!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

AMAZING DEAL! Our defense is gonna be even more unstoppable!!! Now it's time to get Stallworth back!

I'm so excited for football season. Too bad its so damn far away still.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 3, 2008)

How about you guys trade McNabb to the Bears for Rex Grossman straight up?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 3, 2008)

If the Eagles ever do that, I will literally cry.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I would cry tears of joy...


----------

